# flax seed oil - can you answer this for me?



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I think my Tiggy has some dry skin issues and I have seen many talking about flax seed oil in the bath water and drizzled on kibbles. Could you tell me exactly how to use it to help relieve her flakey skin issues. I want to try this to see if it helps before I take her to the vet to see if she has mites.

Do I put the oil directly on her back/quills? (During bath time) or do I just put it in the water and pour the oil/water over her? I only give her a bath once a month but with flax seed "treatments" would I give her a bath more often? During the bathtime I usually use aveeno oatmeal baby body wash - do i use that along with the oil or am i just treating her with the flax seed oil, no soap. See? I am totally needing help here!!!

And has anyone drizzled the flax seed oil over kibbles and have them rejected by your pog? Tiggy is very fussy and she is eating so good...........I am afraid to rock the boat. How much do you drizzle? Does it really make a difference? 

thanks for your help!

Kathy


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I have actually been using SunFactor on the kibble every other day. And flax seed directly on skin a few nights a week. Without a bath.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

A few nights a week I add flax seed oil directly to her food. A couple of drops is enough. I don't even think Quinn knows it's in her food because she gobbles it all up if it's there or not. I also put the oil directly on her with no bath. Again just a few drops. She's not as itchy since I started using the flax and has had an improvement with her dry skin but it hasn't completely disappeared. Larry suggested bag balm to me so I'm going to try that. I'm also looking into getting sunshine factor and see how that goes.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I was wondering, when people have dry skin, it's usually attributed to:
too many showers or too hot showers
not drinking enough water
not enough fat in the diet
deficiency in vitamin A

Maybe trying giving a treat with a higher percentage of fat or feeding a little sweet potato or carrots (lots of vitamin A).


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

my prickly ones get Booster (cousin to SF) & flax oil - use it in their kibble mix to help the probiotic powder stick & coat evenly. so it's not a lot of flax oil - but it is still there.

i also use flax oil as a rinse. i mix flax oil & warm water in a cup & make an emulsion & pour several times over the little one. this makes sure it gets evenly distributed. then i rinse again with plain warm water.

the rinses help & i will always do them but the thing that has made a HUGE difference is the Booster. *wow* :shock: had 2 guys (my Tweeds  ) with horribly flakey skin. ugh. started them on it & voila. gone. i also have noticed it has helped their tummies. but i digress... :roll: sorry! :lol:


----------



## snarebum (May 29, 2011)

where can i pick up some of that sunshine stuff and flax seed oil?


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Flaxseed oil you can find in most drugstores or vitamin places. You can use a pin to poke a hole in the capsules and then drop by drop use the flax seed.

I got the Sunshine Factor (and Booster is there as well) online here

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/products/index.html

I think my exotic vet carries it as well but I bought it online before I noticed that.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

okay, so tonight I did the flax seed rinse and since I have no idea what I am doing ----- and i may have you a little too much oil. I rinsed her with warm regular water a couple times but she is dry now and I see a little bit of oil on her quills. That is okay right? I examined down to her skin and it looks super!!! Smooth, soft and NO flakes........ I am excited. I can't see where the over zealous momma has hurt her..... she is playing with her tub etc. and not grumpy at all. I even got to trim all her nails.......she is a gem! I love this girl....

I have only had her since Jan. 2011 and we are joined at the hip....... I always want to do the right thing for her.....I adore her!

Praying this solves the flakes...... going to get some Sunshine Factor too.....

Kathy


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I usually put the flax seed right on them (not in a rinse since I do not bath them very often). I don't see that it has caused any harm. makes them smell kinda nice too!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

bumping it up....do you think i hurt her with my over zealous rinse? she seems okay this morning.....


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

no...i have over-flaxed :lol: my kiddos at one time or another...they survive. i try to get any excess off with a towel, just to help avoid oil overload & them getting sticky. but it should do them no harm. not any different than you putting too much moisturizer of choice on.


----------

